# A Grail... Of Sorts!



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Am very happy to announce to the world and watch-geek community at large, the safe arrival of our first child!










Born Friday just passed at 12:09pm, weighing in at 9b 4oz, his name is Rhys.

He and his Mum came home today, the place is now an absolute chuffing tip with stuff everywhere, but somehow, it doesn't really matter!!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations! :thumbup:

He seems like a happy little fella!


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome to the world Rhys, you look like one contented fella.

Congratulations Mum and Dad :yahoo: .


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Congratulations :clap:

A lovely looking little chap.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

'first child'.... :man_in_love:


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Congratulations on your 1st child :thumbup: a real cutie :thumbsup:

get ready for none of this :sleep1:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations to all three of you. :thumbsup:

He sure does look peaceful :sleep1: . Is there an Accutron humming away (very soothing) under that blanket?


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations :thumbsup: !!


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Great! now you got another excuse to buy a watch to commemorate!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations Ncon, and best wishes to you all


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations to the three of you. Life will not be the same again.

In a positive way, despite being woken at 4.40am this morning by my 2 1/2 year old.

I say woken, my wife told me about it this morning. I have developed, along with the rest of fathers in the world, earlids. These are fantastic ways of staying asleep despite the crying, and I hope you learn how to use yours soon.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys,

Yes, he's a very contented little man :hypocrite:; and a total chick magnet to boot (the Mrs will be wondering why i'll be so keen to take him out on my own of a Saturday arvo!)

MSQ,

The Mrs will kill me if I buy another watch (I have been on the forum long enough to develop some expensive tastes) but I have embarked on a project watch that should be ready in a few months. That will do just as nicely!

JonW,

Hmm, "first" yes, I know!

Scottswatches,

Yay! Earlids! Where do you buy them? Or do they just "appear" when needed!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Many congratulations. He's certainly a happy & healthy looking chap.

Your life will never be the same again. Nor will the amount of free time you have.

He'll certainly attract female attention from all quarters. i just hope you're lucky enough to avoid all the mental old ladies - they seem to be mostly what my boys attracted at that age.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your good lady :thumbup:

He looks an absolute belter


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

You take good care of that precious little cargo...! And a big hug from his 'uncle' Mikey from Canada.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Congrats mate, and very best wishes :dummyspit:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations on your new arrival. Best wishes to you all.


----------



## Anthony A (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats Neil he looks like a happy chap!! I have three sons and they drive me nuts but they are just fantastic!!

The birth of your first child is a very humbling experience... congrats once again!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations :cheers:

A lovely pic, I wish they could stay like that forever.


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Congratulations!

Welcome to parenthood. A whole new world!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good for you. :thumbsup:

The title and first line of the post almost made it sound like he came in the mail.:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Wonderful news....congrats :yahoo: the both of you, now all he needs is a little sister! :rofl:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:notworthy: How wonderful and what a 'gwych' (great) name too!

Big congraulations from Mid-Wales.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey congratulations to all :cheers:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh, congrats, what a darling little sleepy smile!! :rockon: :cheers:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to the world, Rhys. :clap:

And congrats to Mom & Dad...very happy for you Neil. :wink1:


----------

